# Interfit Receivers - Any good?



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got 2 Yongnuo 560 flashes for Xmas and a B&H gift card, and I am now looking for a wireless receiver/transmitter combo to use with the flashes off camera.  I found this set at B&H and it gets good reviews.  

Interfit Strobies iSync 4 Wireless Transmitter/Receiver STR130

Does anybody have experience with these?  They are fairly inexpensive and may be a great way to get started with my additional Yongy flashes without breaking the bank.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally I would rather buy cheaper cowboy studio stuff.  It basically does the same thing.  If I buy nicer ones, I save money on the ones that can do HSS/FP mode and TTL.  I have broken 1 of these (light post fell) and dont feel bad at all because they are so cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-NPT-04-Channel-Wireless-Receiver/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324997367&sr=8-1


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks.  I have not heard good things about the Cowboy stuff in terms of reliability.  I was leaning towards high end transceivers but some folks on this forum have convinced me not to spend the $$$ on them.  I thought these might be a good middle ground.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2011)

i dont mind spending the $ if it actually does something more.  If it is just triggering flash in manual mode... dont bother.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

I have this set by Cowboy Studio for over 6 months now. I havent had a single issue. They work great. I usually have a 2 strobe, 1 speedlight set up with these. Amazon.com: Cheaplights NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger and 2 Receivers Set for Canon Nikon Pentax: Camera & Photo


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a set of ct-04 manual triggers. No issues here and they sync up to 1/1000 as long as your camera can do it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I ended up buying the Cowboy Studios units from Amazon that Schwettylens suggested.  All in I spent only $50 and I was fully prepared to buy the Pocket Wizards for a HUGE amount.  I'm glad I thought twice about that.  Now I can spend that extra $$$ on some soft boxes and other lighting equipment from B&H.


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pocket wizards are nice when you need ttl, range, or extreme HSS. Other than that, close range, manual flashes, etc- regular ol wireless set up does the trick. Good luck !


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I'm wondering this:  Will the wireless transmitter that sits in the camera hot shoe block the pop up flash on my D90 from working?  I need the pop up flash to trigger my SB-700 unless I get a third receiver. 

Anybody have a clue on that?


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

It will. Buy another receiver.


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

Or you can trigger the sb700 and turn the 560 to s2 mode and activate them via slave mode.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> It will. Buy another receiver.



I'm sorry--if it "will" then why do I need to buy another receiver??


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 27, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > It will. Buy another receiver.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can use the sb700 to trigger the yn. Reason I said get another reciever, would be to mount your sb700 if you don't wish to use the commander/slave modes of the flashes you have, then you can use the transmitter on the camera and not bother using the pop up flash.


----------

